
OpenBSD 6.1 is not a CD release - cnst
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=149232307018311&w=2
======
phaemon
I guess CDs are outdated now, but perhaps they could go retro and do a vinyl
release?

~~~
david-given
Hm.

At an optimistic 5kB per second (via something like the protocol used on 56kb
modems), and given a single side of vinyl can be pushed to about 30 minutes,
that gives you ~10MB per side.

Have you thought about VHS instead? You can fit about 2GB on an E180 tape
using the right piece of cutting edge technology:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ArVid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ArVid)

OTOH, I have just put together a Minix 1.7 distribution which would fit on
that vinyl disk, so if downgrading's an option...

~~~
nickpsecurity
"Embedded OpenBSD"

~~~
yellowapple
On that note, what's the smallest possible OpenBSD installation?

~~~
rollcat
[https://mirrors.evowise.com/pub/OpenBSD/6.1/amd64/](https://mirrors.evowise.com/pub/OpenBSD/6.1/amd64/)
[https://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq4.html#FilesNeeded](https://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq4.html#FilesNeeded)

You can probably get a working system with bsd (~10m) and baseXX.tgz (~50m
compressed, ~100m inflated).

Biggest offenders:

    
    
        89M     usr
        25M     usr/libdata/perl5
        22M     usr/share
        12M     usr/share/terminfo
        5.1M    usr/share/zoneinfo
        20M     usr/lib
        13M     usr/sbin
        9.5M    usr/bin
    

You could try removing perl, but that would probably result in a very broken
system; the pkg_* tools use it, but also:

    
    
        $ find . -type f -exec head -1 '{}' \; | grep -E '^#.*perl' | wc -l
        90

~~~
david-given
Hmm. From Minix 1.7:

    
    
        $ du -sh *
        144K	bin
        64K	etc
        0	fd0
        0	fd1
        108K	minix
        0	mnt
        0	root
        0	tmp
        22M	usr
    
        $ du -sh usr/*
        24K	usr/ast
        3.9M	usr/bin
        124K	usr/doc
        0	usr/etc
        436K	usr/include
        1.4M	usr/lib
        0	usr/local
        2.0M	usr/man
        36K	usr/mdec
        0	usr/preserve
        0	usr/run
        0	usr/spool
        14M	usr/src
        0	usr/tmp
    

So if you're willing to lose the source code, you could fit the entire system
into about 8MB.

Of course, you don't get Perl. Or, uh, TCP/IP networking. You need Minix 2.0
for that, which is much bigger; 26MB with source, or 10MB without.

~~~
nickpsecurity
A proper comparison would be Minix 3 since it's a real OS. Include just the
bare essentials that OpenBSD would include except for reincarnation server it
doesn't have. ;)

------
eloy
> Sorry guys.

> Anyone want to buy some well-used CD burners?

CD burners that were used to burn OpenBSD CDs over the years? Well, _that_
would be a nice collectors item :)

------
herge
I guess CDs were not a revenue source after all:

"> If no OpenBSD CDs are going to be released, then probably it is better > to
just send a donation to the OpenBSD foundation and/or to Theo de > Raadt.

Vijay, that is the correct way to sustain the software.

The CDs haven't pulled in sustaining revenue for many years.

Based upon income from contributors the Foundation performs a fantastic
function -- making worries and problems disappear."

~~~
moron4hire
Donation-based software is a recipe for constantly having not enough money.

OpenBSD should provide an enterprise license for kilobucks. Not even call it a
"support" program, just a license for enterprise use. It could even be the
same terms as the BSD license, just name it and give it a price that can
easily go on a corporate budget as a line item. It sounds stupid, but
enterprise users would rather spend money than not spend money.

~~~
Redoubts
SQLite does this

[http://www.hwaci.com/cgi-bin/license-step1](http://www.hwaci.com/cgi-
bin/license-step1)?

------
hackuser
Based on that mailing list post and other things I've seen, I'm a little
concerned that OpenBSD lacks sufficient funding or that Theo De Raadt is burnt
out enough not to care (which would be completely understandable; I'm
certainly wouldn't blame him after his long, insufficiently remunerated,
Herculean efforts). That would be a much bigger issue than the availability of
CDs.

OTOH, he also suggests that the OpenBSD Foundation could be generating enough
revenue. Does anyone know? Relevant excerpts from Theo's mailing list post:

 _I made 40 CD releases in 20 years, investing personal effort and risk to
build and sustain the costs of this project and sub-projects._

 _I do not want to keep making CDs to sustain myself and the project anymore.
Other ways need to work now._

and

 _The CDs haven 't pulled in sustaining revenue for many years._

 _Based upon income from contributors the Foundation performs a fantastic
function -- making worries and problems disappear._

------
keithpeter
_" I think the audio CDs are undervalued. They contain no dorky software --
they are lyrics + music + drawing, just art. Dorky art sure, but no
software..."_

Perhaps an occasional audio CD might be fun? No pressure. No need to worry
about freeze date impact on the development process. I just bought the
'Sargent Pepper' (5.8) poster as it has the developers on it.

------
frik
They still offer ISO and other options like USB-stick image.

ISO image is important to install on virtual machine, and you csn burn it on
DVD.

~~~
yellowapple
An ISO image is also important for older machines that don't support USB boot.
This is often the case for PowerPC Macs.

------
pyvpx
ah, an OpenBSD submission on the front page! time to remind everyone that uses
OpenSSH to donate to the OpenBSD Foundation.

Hey everybody who uses OpenSSH (I cannot fathom a single person reading this
who does not regularly use OpenSSH), donate to the OpenBSD Foundation:
[http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/](http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/)

Yes, it's Canadian. No, you can't write it off your taxes. Why? Because there
aren't enough donations to make the accounting and legal costs to do so
viable. Want your donations to be tax deductible? Get (more of) your OpenSSH
using friends (and companies!) to donate (more) and it just might happen!

~~~
IgorPartola
Heh. I wonder if someone could code up a PAM module that would make a tiny
BitCoin donation every time a remote ssh login was performed. Like, a
voluntary thing that people could install to support the project.

~~~
pyvpx
logistically that's unworkable for a number of reasons (bitcoin fees make
micro payments...less useful; PAM is...not ideal; etc.) but a fine thought
nonetheless.

~~~
_asummers
You could have it accumulate a wallet and send over when it reaches sufficient
magnitude. Or have it tally the number of times it would have done it, and
then ping you when you've used it a sufficient amount, for whatever definition
that is for you. Think Sublime Text save dialogs for the non-paid version.

------
leshaw
Everyone knows that physical media is a thing of the past.

~~~
na85
And yet there's still no sane way to move data from my laptop to my desktop
without physical media.

As long as it is easier to send the data round trip to a datacentre in Kansas
and back than it is to send it within my own lan, physical media will always
be "a thing of the present"

~~~
jlarocco
Sorry to tease, but it's amusing to me that you are technically competent
enough to upload files to a data center, but don't know how to do the easier
task of networking two computers (presumably) in the same room.

Seriously, though, if the computers are (or can be) on the same network, then
there are dozens of ways to achieve this. The easiest is probably shared
network directories, but there's also NFS, rsync, scp, FTP, etc. IF the
machines are on different networks it can be a little more work, but still not
hard.

~~~
rocky1138
Worst case scenario: use Syncthing to sync one folder across two computers.

